# What you accomplished this summer



## jdang

cannonsburger said:


> i thought i would start a lil thread to share what i did this summer without any access to snow.
> 
> i think it would be cool if we all shared videos or whatever we made this summer.
> 
> here is my little skate edit. i had really limited access to a filmer but i like the end result. short and simple.
> 
> short skate edit \ Micah Sienkowski \ shredtober entry on Vimeo
> 
> i dont know how to imbedd video to vimeo yet so there is the link


Nice. I qualified as an emergency medicine doctor and started a job specialising in major car accidents. Don't have a video


----------



## deagol

Hmm.. I didn't do anything career oriented like that, just hobbies. 

I survived this rapid on my canoe, after the seat fell out.... can't see the seat coming out in the vid, though (starts at approx. 1:50). 


prior to that, I survived this 200' rappel into a canyon that I successfully lead a team through


not exactly "action packed", but they were both nerve-wracking for different reasons


----------



## Rookie09

cannonsburger said:


> i thought i would start a lil thread to share what i did this summer without any access to snow.
> 
> i think it would be cool if we all shared videos or whatever we made this summer.
> 
> here is my little skate edit. i had really limited access to a filmer but i like the end result. short and simple.
> 
> short skate edit \ Micah Sienkowski \ shredtober entry on Vimeo
> 
> i dont know how to imbedd video to vimeo yet so there is the link


Haha nice video! Super short but I liked it.

Here's what I did with my bro and friends over the summer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiXEWnxKkXU

And then another really short one that we made when we were bored a month ago:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zuLj6wDHwM

Enjoy! :wavetowel2:


----------



## augie

I landed my first wake to wake 360 and Backroll behind the boat this summer. Also really dialed in my wake to wake 180's heel and toe side. Figured out how to ride ropeless while wake surfing.


----------



## KansasNoob

deagol said:


> I survived this rapid on my canoe, after the seat fell out.... can't see the seat coming out in the vid, though (starts at approx. 1:50).


What canoe do you have? I have spent a lot of time in big canoes. Tried kayaking but didn't really like the seating position. When I fish by myself I usually take the canoe and kneel in the middle to paddle. Even in the wind my 17 footer is easy to control. I have always wondered about the smaller whitewater canoes. Easy as a regular canoe to control/paddle? What are the advantages of sit vs kneel in a whitewater canoe?

I paddleboarded at Avila beach in CA this summer. Fun place to be and I had an awesome time, but I think I can paddle my big ass canoe faster than that board lol! Still was a lot of fun being on salt water and standing up.


----------



## Deacon

KansasNoob said:


> What canoe do you have? I have spent a lot of time in big canoes. Tried kayaking but didn't really like the seating position. When I fish by myself I usually take the canoe and kneel in the middle to paddle. Even in the wind my 17 footer is easy to control. I have always wondered about the smaller whitewater canoes. Easy as a regular canoe to control/paddle? What are the advantages of sit vs kneel in a whitewater canoe?
> 
> I paddleboarded at Avila beach in CA this summer. Fun place to be and I had an awesome time, but I think I can paddle my big ass canoe faster than that board lol! Still was a lot of fun being on salt water and standing up.


I used to tandem whitewater canoe with my first wife. Our 17' was set up for kneeling, way more control of the boat. We had glued in neoprene pads with thigh straps, you could use your hips to pitch the canoe.


----------



## cannonsburger

That repel looks intimidating!
good job :bowdown::bowdown:



deagol said:


> Hmm.. I didn't do anything career oriented like that, just hobbies.
> 
> I survived this rapid on my canoe, after the seat fell out.... can't see the seat coming out in the vid, though (starts at approx. 1:50).
> 
> 
> prior to that, I survived this 200' rappel into a canyon that I successfully lead a team through
> 
> 
> not exactly "action packed", but they were both nerve-wracking for different reasons


----------



## deagol

KansasNoob said:


> What canoe do you have? I have spent a lot of time in big canoes. Tried kayaking but didn't really like the seating position. When I fish by myself I usually take the canoe and kneel in the middle to paddle. Even in the wind my 17 footer is easy to control. I have always wondered about the smaller whitewater canoes. Easy as a regular canoe to control/paddle? What are the advantages of sit vs kneel in a whitewater canoe?
> 
> I paddleboarded at Avila beach in CA this summer. Fun place to be and I had an awesome time, but I think I can paddle my big ass canoe faster than that board lol! Still was a lot of fun being on salt water and standing up.


The canoe I have is now discontinued, unfortunately, but it is a Dagger Ovation... about 11 feet long. 

Dagger got out of the whitewater canoe market a few years ago. 

Lots of rocker makes it turn quickly, but also makes it squirley in wind and hard to keep straight. 

kneeling lowers your center of gravity and there is a more direct connection to the hull. You can put your weight on your knees to edge it. 
I should add that I finally did repair the canoe by reattaching the seat and fiberglassing the thing. 
I've had it for about 14 years now and have taken it on several multi-day trips. The highlight being a 7-day trip down the Middle Fork of the Salmon River in Idaho and a 5-day trip down the Yampa & Green Rivers through Dinosaur National Monument. 

I have also stand-up paddleboarded once in Belize, but like kayaking on the sit-ontops better. water was a bit choppy, so maybe that's why?



cannonsburger said:


> That repel looks intimidating!
> good job :bowdown::bowdown:


Thanks... Canyoneering is another hobby of mine.. what a bizarre sport that is..
The craziest rappel I ever did was probably about 80 feet longer than this one and I used a more difficult rappel device on a skinnier rope- so it was harder to control (the heat builds up after a while, even through your gloves).


----------



## KansasNoob

It was slightly windy, a few gusts about 15mph when I did paddleboarding... it was still pretty smooth though. It's a bigger workout compared to canoeing for sure, having no leverage... Hence why I think I could paddle the canoe faster. Especially over a longer time. It might be kind of interesting to take a board on a quiet river. It's definitely a fun change, I'd do it again. Aunt went with me and she has been going weekly!

The video doesn't show scale the best, what do you think that rapid was? 3? 

The thing I love about canoes is tons of gear capacity, great for fishing. I'd love to do a multi day trip someday, it's hard to find people willing to ditch their phones for a few days...


----------



## NWBoarder

cannonsburger said:


>





Rookie09 said:


>


There ya guys go. Embedded videos are always better.


----------



## Rookie09

Thanks! I'm still not sure how to do it myself. Now people might actually be tempted to watch


----------



## deagol

KansasNoob said:


> It was slightly windy, a few gusts about 15mph when I did paddleboarding... it was still pretty smooth though. It's a bigger workout compared to canoeing for sure, having no leverage... Hence why I think I could paddle the canoe faster. Especially over a longer time. It might be kind of interesting to take a board on a quiet river. It's definitely a fun change, I'd do it again. Aunt went with me and she has been going weekly!
> 
> The video doesn't show scale the best, what do you think that rapid was? 3?
> 
> The thing I love about canoes is tons of gear capacity, great for fishing. I'd love to do a multi day trip someday, it's hard to find people willing to ditch their phones for a few days...


I did put a link in for the rapid description, it says it's in the class 4 range. You can't see the scary part too well, but it's the hole on river left near the bottom. Here is the link 
http://www.riverbrain.com/river_rapid/show/456


My canoe loses some gear capacity with the float bags, but I still was able to fit enough gear in for a minimalist setup for 7 days on the Middle Fork Salmon.

NWBOARDER:

We were in Yellowstone about a month ago...
If I tried flips like that on solid ground, I would probably break my neck...


----------



## KansasNoob

I think I've been down that stretch in a raft, not near as exciting as a canoe. Rafting is stupid IMO, I'm not paying money to be a damn galley slave. I'd rather do mild stuff in a canoe than 4's being bossed around. 

It looks like everyone had a more exciting summer than me, lol. I did get to fish a decent amount, but didn't catch any huge fish, not sure why...


----------



## neni

Managed to finish every eventing contest (no accidents, no disqualifications; big improvement), published the first first-author paper and started a new job. Was a good summer .


----------



## Donutz

Wrote a book....


----------



## neni

Donutz said:


> Wrote a book....












Always interested in new books... http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/144657-your-favourite-books.html


----------



## Donutz

neni said:


> Always interested in new books... http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/144657-your-favourite-books.html


It's in Beta Read right now, and looking for an agent. Maybe someday... :embarrased1:


----------



## david_z

I learned how to wakeboard.

Almost killed myself on my bike the other day.

Decided I should probably stop pretending that I like skateboarding.


----------



## BoardWalk

Broke 80 five times on the golf course. Had only done it once in the previous 14 years. Decided I should stop pretending I like wakesurfing.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

I raced skateboards down some hills. Video is from summer 2013, though. Turn up the volume if you want a good laugh at the expanse of two old dudes forcing their way through a course. Yeah... I'm fat and I know it. 

Heavy grunting at the Canadian Nationals - YouTube


----------



## david_z

IDK if I'm inclined to watch anything titled "Heavy grunting..."


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Watch it. You will understand...


----------



## deagol

pretty impressive


----------



## david_z

Ok that was impressive


----------



## NWBoarder

deagol said:


> NWBOARDER:
> 
> We were in Yellowstone about a month ago...
> If I tried flips like that on solid ground, I would probably break my neck...


Not my video. I just embedded it for the guys that didn't know how. I'd break my neck too if I tried that stuff. Lol


----------



## neni

Mig Fullbag said:


> Watch it. You will understand...


Lol
That really was impressive!


----------



## chomps1211

Mig Fullbag said:


> I raced skateboards down some hills. Video is from summer 2013, though. Turn up the volume *if you want a good laugh at the expanse of two old dudes forcing their way through a course. Yeah... I'm fat and I know it*.
> 
> Heavy grunting at the Canadian Nationals - YouTube


Dude!!! If you can be that nimble and balanced like that even with your,… _impressive_ girth? 

You deserve some well earned and respectful Props!!! About 5 years back, I was tilting the scales at 315 lbs. I couldn't have _walked_ down my driveway with as much balance & athletic grace as you exhibited on that skate deck!!!

Seriously man,… Totally Impressed! *Mad props* dude!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang

david_z said:


> Decided I should probably stop pretending that I like skateboarding.


Ha I am so with you on this one... I've been lying to myself for years. It is nowhere near as good as snowboard/wakeboarding (surfing). It's too fiddly.


----------



## NWBoarder

Mig Fullbag said:


> I raced skateboards down some hills. Video is from summer 2013, though. Turn up the volume if you want a good laugh at the expanse of two old dudes forcing their way through a course. Yeah... I'm fat and I know it.


Damn Mig, that's awesome. Way to prove that you don't have to be tiny, or super young to still absolutely CRUSH it on a skateboard. Mad props dude. 1: :10: :goodjob:


----------



## KansasNoob

Mig Fullbag said:


> I raced skateboards down some hills. Video is from summer 2013, though. Turn up the volume if you want a good laugh at the expanse of two old dudes forcing their way through a course. Yeah... I'm fat and I know it.
> 
> Heavy grunting at the Canadian Nationals - YouTube


Holy shit! Nice


----------



## BINGO

Spent some time building a Travis Rice inspired bonebreaker before winter hits


----------



## ridinbend

I gained ten pounds working way too much overtime.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mig Fullbag said:


> I raced skateboards down some hills. Video is from summer 2013, though. Turn up the volume if you want a good laugh at the expanse of two old dudes forcing their way through a course. Yeah... I'm fat and I know it.
> 
> Heavy grunting at the Canadian Nationals - YouTube


Just awesome...:hairy::jumping1:


----------



## Mig Fullbag

deagol said:


> pretty impressive





david_z said:


> Ok that was impressive





neni said:


> Lol
> That really was impressive!





KansasNoob said:


> Holy shit! Nice





SnowDogWax said:


> Just awesome...:hairy::jumping1:


Thanks deagol, david_Z, neni, KansasNoob and SnowDogWax!!!




chomps1211 said:


> Dude!!! If you can be that nimble and balanced like that even with your,… _impressive_ girth?
> 
> You deserve some well earned and respectful Props!!! About 5 years back, I was tilting the scales at 315 lbs. I couldn't have _walked_ down my driveway with as much balance & athletic grace as you exhibited on that skate deck!!!
> 
> Seriously man,… Totally Impressed! *Mad props* dude!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Chomp!! Keep losing and re-gaining weight over and over. Pretty much the story of my life. But been skateboarding for 40 years, and snowboarding for 35 years. If you keep doing the basic non-trick oriented stuff on a regular basis for all those years, it feels pretty much like walking. 



NWBoarder said:


> Damn Mig, that's awesome. Way to prove that you don't have to be tiny, or super young to still absolutely CRUSH it on a skateboard. Mad props dude. 1: :10: :goodjob:


Thanks NWBoarder! How does the saying go? Never judge a book by its cover?!? 

That being said, that's pretty much all I can still do fairly well on a board (skate or snow): go fast and carve. :lol:


----------



## midnightcaper

I built a frame for a 1929 ford tudor sedan ratrod.


----------



## Deacon

I've dropped 25lbs while putting on about 8lbs lean mass. That's good for the summer. :hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Deacon said:


> I've dropped 25lbs while putting on about 8lbs lean mass. That's good for the summer. :hairy:


Congrats on your fitness accomplishment. Iv'e been in the fitness business for many years losing weight is simple. Adding lean muscle mass while losing body fat is truly epic.:cheer1:


----------



## Aztrailerhawk

Mig Fullbag said:


> I raced skateboards down some hills. Video is from summer 2013, though. Turn up the volume if you want a good laugh at the expanse of two old dudes forcing their way through a course. Yeah... I'm fat and I know it.
> 
> Heavy grunting at the Canadian Nationals - YouTube


That is both awesome and hilarious.


----------



## Whirlwind3

Me and my two friends went on a 7 state poor mans motorcycle ride. (Stayed at KoA's or very, very cheap hotels) 13 days and 3k + miles. Denver Comic Con, Arches National Park, Yellowstone, and a lot more it was awesome.

They each had cruisers, and I did the trip on my 04 Yamaha R6. Needless to say, next trip I will have a cruiser. That is a definite. I can post a few pics if people are interested.


----------



## KansasNoob

^ post em, why not


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Good to see a lil weight don't stop you from pushing. Keep at it bro


----------



## Whirlwind3

We started in Wyoming, went down through Colorado and went to Comic Con and a Renaissance Fare. From there we went to New Mexico, Arizona, Utah, Idaho, Montana, and back down to Wyoming.

It was a great time and I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------

